# train station coffee



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

In had to get up at 5.30 today to get to chester on the trajn. Forgot to reset the wemo, taxi was early collecting me, so no coffee for me this morning.

Was resolved to be caffine free til I got back tonight but then at crewe stumbled across a stand called gourmet coffee. Geeky interest took the better of me , so I went and had a look.

Super jolly grinder. Union blend beans. La marzocco machine.

Bugger ill give it a go. Flat white please. Fresh milk in a clean pitcher, fresh ground not out the doser, tamped ok. Extraction time ok.

Cup to big, but had aplogies as no cup delivery had come so out of small cups.

Peered in the cup, milk ok too and it tasted alright!

Nice creamy taste to the milk. Nothing spectacular but drinkable, not bitter or scolding hot.

I havent bought coffee from a train station this yearandand probably won't again. But nice to see an effort being made by someone working at a concession stand.

Perhaps it was too early, perhaps I imagined it, perhaps I've gone potty.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not at all, when you get someone behind the bar that knows and cares about what they are doing, great coffee can be had..


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good for him - at least he's trying. See Nescafé are promoting their 'barista style' Azera on TV. Just read some consumer reviews of the product on Amazon which reveals the gulf between what coffee means to the minority of forum members and the majority who aren't bothered what coffee tastes like. But it's interesting how the Nescafé ad uses words like barista to add value and aspiration to their product and promote the idea it's like real coffee. Depressing.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Barista style coffee, lol.

'Also, it has a vaguely south american sounding name which half fools me into thinking I'm buying into some carnivale hot latin-like coffee experience. I am very suggestible'

'This coffee is the closest thing you will get to a proper cup of coffee.'

'Espresso without the hassle'

Also - Millicano - WTF!?


----------



## Garry (May 16, 2013)

what the hell is espresso without the hassle?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

in newcastle there is a small business who has outlets in metro stations. using union and I have to admit that it can be good, they knew me so would prepare my drink accordingly though. Ristretto, warm milk small cup.

However even without my special treatment lol the coffee is streets ahead of the big chains that are overtaking our train platforms


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Garry said:


> what the hell is espresso without the hassle?


Espresso without depth, complexity or integrity - but does have aspirational overtones.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Espresso without depth, complexity or integrity - but does have aspirational overtones.


and crema, dont forget the all important crema


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

The Azera stuff is pricey too, something like £3.50 for a little pot. Why have the closest thing to a proper cup of coffee when you can just have a proper cup of coffee? Bonkers..


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If I see a guy in a small stand with no obvious big company commercial branding I usually see that as a sign there may be good coffee. I think you have to enjoy your trade somewhat to be a one man op.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Azera was getting the product placement treatment on ch 4 sunday brunch a three tin pyramid behind Tim as they were cooking.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad you liked Gourmet - I worked as a barista with them for a while, and they're nice people who care about their customers. They've got stands at Stockport and Stafford stations as well, and a sit in cafe on the platform of Stoke-on-Trent station - more to come as well, I'm sure


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Pic of the place , yeah first decent train station coffee I've had in 20 years probably, they were a few queuing. Depressingly more people with cups from upper crust tho on the station. Think the machine drew me in, how sad is that !


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks good.

Talking of Lineas, did anyone snag the one on ebay yesterday? I got the first bid in, but it had gone within a couple of hours :/

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181217671963


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Pic of the place , yeah first decent train station coffee I've had in 20 years probably, they were a few queuing. Depressingly more people with cups from upper crust tho on the station. Think the machine drew me in, how sad is that !


The mazzer is very well placed at the front of the establishment......an immediate indication of the chance of obtaining good coffee:good:


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

painty said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Talking of Lineas, did anyone snag the one on ebay yesterday? I got the first bid in, but it had gone within a couple of hours :/
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181217671963


Wasnt looking yesterday. A 2007 model according the plate?


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Garry said:


> what the hell is espresso without the hassle?


That would be Expresso right?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Wasnt looking yesterday. A 2007 model according the plate?


Looked to be in good condition for that age apart from a couple of missing parts. I wish I'd gone in with an early offer now as that's the way things often seem to go now. I don't really understand why sellers accept offers, other than to avoid ebay fees, otherwise you'd think they would get the best price by letting the auction run its course. *shrug*


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

painty said:


> Looked to be in good condition for that age apart from a couple of missing parts. I wish I'd gone in with an early offer now as that's the way things often seem to go now. I don't really understand why sellers accept offers, other than to avoid ebay fees, otherwise you'd think they would get the best price by letting the auction run its course. *shrug*


With a machine like this it will probably be offered in 2-3 different places. Using ebay and ending early is a great way to advertise free and avoid fees which are very substantial on high value items.

It would be exactly what I would do if I had to sell a machine like this, letting it run doesnt necessarily get the best price. Not to mention that you are allowing people who have never seen the item to enter a contract to buy it, which on a machine like this is a bit mental









edit: p.s. its worth sending an ebay question to the seller saying you noticed it ended early and if his sale falls through you would like to make an offer, you never know


----------

